# Bromeliads for smaller vivariums



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

What’s the general opinion on broms for smaller vivariums, for example 18x18x24? I have been placing Vriesea Era pups in them and they are a great size now, but I’m well aware that this can grow to be a big plant if I look at the one I have in my 36” tank. Do people start with the smaller pups and remove them when they get too big, or are there smaller broms that remain small that can be used?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

People usually use smaller Neoregalia bromeliads in their dart frog tanks, at least here in North America. 

I only have Neoregalia's in my frog tanks but my wife keeps other bromeliads in our house as house plants.


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok thanks. I have a Neoreglia Linda in my basket ready to purchase but I was under the impression that it was a larger plant. I have tried fireballs but haven’t had much luck - they turned red and then died off pretty quickly. I have the feeling that I had them too wet as the roots were enclosed in a moss ’pocket’ which seems to work ok for the Vriesea, but maybe it retains too much moisture for Neoreglia?


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Tons of options with Neoregelia- but skip the moss-around-the-roots idea. In a humid vivarium, think of the roots as strictly structural- anchoring the plants to a surface.

Fireballs and the like should thrive in a typical dart viv as long as they’re getting enough light and not kept too wet.


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

Simon, check here to see if there is something for you.


Kleine bromelia's


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

_Neoregelia liliputiana_ is the smallest Neo species (at least readily available in cultivation). I believe it maxes out around 3”. There are a number of hybrids that use it as a parent to limit size, the most popular of which is ‘Chiquita Linda’, which doesn’t get much bigger than liliputiana. I don’t grow either of these but I have been meaning to, so someone please correct me on exact sizes if I’m wrong.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Harpspiel said:


> _Neoregelia liliputiana_ is the smallest Neo species


That is a really good choice for a small space.


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

_Neoregelia akeso _(height 3.14") is a hybrid of Neoregelia ampullacea var. tigrina and Neoregelia Lilliputiana.


----------



## Christine86 (Feb 4, 2021)

vriesea reginae and Catopsis morreniana are also some small bromeliads.


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Thank you all for the input. Have placed an order for some of the smaller sorts mentioned


----------

